# Video: Sinking for Pete Tide, Avocet, YDT 14 and Antares



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

For those who enjoy fishing and diving these wrecks...


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Always wondered about the born again.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> For those who enjoy fishing and diving these wrecks...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mh58KETrhR8


Purty neat


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

wow, nice collection of history... 
this summer we are going to expand our radius of fun... 
how far from the pass is *Avocet, YDT 14 and Antares* , and how deep?
thanks


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Neat thanks for sharing you always wonder whats under the boat


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

Sailorboy said:


> wow, nice collection of history...
> this summer we are going to expand our radius of fun...
> how far from the pass is *Avocet, YDT 14 and Antares* , and how deep?
> thanks


Here is a bit of info for those who are interested.

Fisheye 

*Avocet*
*Distant from Pass:* 25 miles
*Depth:* 115'
*Number I use:* 29 58.399 N 87 12.630 W
Click here for more info

*YDT 14*
*Distant from Pass:* 18 miles
*Depth:* 95'
*Number I use:* 30 05.302 N 87 09.617 W
Click here for more info

*Antares*
*Distant from Pass:* 24 miles
*Depth:*130'
*Number I use:* 30 00.582 W 87 07.768 W
Click here for more info

*Pete Tide II*
*Distant from Pass:* 13 miles
*Depth:* 100'
*Number I use:* 30 08.760 N 87 14.020 W
Click here for more info


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Made me think about the day I kept my then young son out of school and we went out to watch the Oriskany go down. We arrived just as the explosives went off. Now he is in college, but good memories.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone know the year these were sunk?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

80's I think.
1982 rings a bell for one of them


----------

